# Tight muscles after practice is this normal?



## Manok

I've been playing piano a lot lately, and admittedly I also have a pretty horrendous cold, so that could be a factor, but for some reason lately, the tightness has been pretty bad, to the point at bringing tears one night while trying to sleep. Is there something I can do to remain loose even after I have played for an hour or more?


----------



## Pugg

Manok said:


> I've been playing piano a lot lately, and admittedly I also have a pretty horrendous cold, so that could be a factor, but for some reason lately, the tightness has been pretty bad, to the point at bringing tears one night while trying to sleep. Is there something I can do to remain loose even after I have played for an hour or more?


Being not so uptight about it helps.
And make it warmer in the room


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Have you tried taking short stretch breaks during your practice time? Also, being conscious of muscle tension while you're playing can be useful. I have rheumatoid arthritis and so I'm very cautious about keeping my muscles and joints as relaxed as possible, stretching periodically, etc. - if I'm not, I certainly pay for it later. 

Good luck. And like Pugg said, relax.


----------



## Johann Sebastian Bach

A rather old thread, so I guess the cold's gone - but the advice holds good for anyone.

The best advice I'd give is to do Alexander technique. It's now taught in most UK conservatoires and is valuable in a general sense for postural matters. Many professional musicians use it. You can (just) learn it from a book but a few classes would be better. You'd only need about 6 to get a pretty good idea of how to sit properly.

And yes, being warm enough is also important.


----------

